# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  Database Diagram

## pfsms2010

سلام
من موقع نصب SQL Server یک یوزر و پسورد گذاشتم که الان بادم رفته چطوری میتونم درستش کنم ؟



و میخواستم یک دیاگرام رسم بکنم ولی این پیغام رو میده بهم چکار کنم ؟




با تشکر

----------


## SabaSabouhi

سلام
بجای Sql Server Authentication حالت Windows Authentication رو انتخاب کن، بعد که به سرور متصل شدی، رمز sa رو عوض کن.

صبا صبوحی

----------


## ahmadreza.rstm

سلام، منم همین مشکل اتصال به دیاگرام را درام، رمز sa را هم تغییر دادم ولی اجازه نمیده به دیاگرام دسترسی داشته باشم، دوستان لطفا راهنمایی می کنید :گریه:

----------


## ahmadreza.rstm

1.Right Click on your database, choose properties
2.Go to the Options Page
3.In the Drop down at right labeled "Compatibility Level" choose "SQL Server 2005(90)" 3-1. choose "SQL Server 2008" if you receive a comparability error.
4.Go to the Files Page
5.Enter "sa" in the owner textbox. 5-1 or click on the ellipses(...) and choose a rightful owner.
6.Hit OK

----------

